# Please help identify this crank and sprocket



## fat tire trader (Feb 2, 2014)

I was looking through my old cranks and sprockets today to find something that is more appropriate to put on my 1918? Racycle than the Schwinn Sweetheart that came with it. I have this one sprocket that I thought might work. Then I discovered that the distance between the center of the crank and the sprocket peg hole was not standard. It actually has two holes, one is a lot closer to the crank than the standard size, and the other hole is a lot further. So I dug into my crank box and discovered that the hole in the center of the sprocket is a lot larger than the standard ones. I did find a crank that fits it. I also compared it to some Fauber sprockets that I have. Its peg spacing and its center hole are bigger than Fauber spacing also. Does anyone know what it goes to?
Thanks,
Chris


----------



## fat tire trader (Feb 10, 2014)

Help this crank find its home.


----------



## fat tire trader (Mar 3, 2014)

Nobody Knows!!!


----------



## jkent (Mar 10, 2014)

It's a Fauber chain ring, look on the chain ring closely for a Fauber  Pat  stamp on it. There may also be one on the crank arm.
The Fauber inch-pitch rings will have a mini tooth (more like a bump) between each drive tooth.

JKent


----------



## fordsnake (Mar 10, 2014)

"It's a Fauber chain ring". You say that with confidence, are you sure it's a Fauber? That little bump between the teeth was very common on 1" sprockets for chain alignment.


----------



## shoe3 (Jul 5, 2018)

fat tire trader said:


> I was looking through my old cranks and sprockets today to find something that is more appropriate to put on my 1918? Racycle than the Schwinn Sweetheart that came with it. I have this one sprocket that I thought might work. Then I discovered that the distance between the center of the crank and the sprocket peg hole was not standard. It actually has two holes, one is a lot closer to the crank than the standard size, and the other hole is a lot further. So I dug into my crank box and discovered that the hole in the center of the sprocket is a lot larger than the standard ones. I did find a crank that fits it. I also compared it to some Fauber sprockets that I have. Its peg spacing and its center hole are bigger than Fauber spacing also. Does anyone know what it goes to?
> Thanks,
> Chris
> 
> ...



This Crank assembly was used on Gendron Bicycles. like 1908- 1914 era


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Jul 5, 2018)

I have one of those, 1" threads on the crank side, but a different chain wheel than the cloverleaf shown.  My chain ring, that fits the odd crank, is more of a flower design, which I believe to be "emblem".  I have the cones, which are helpful.  It's a 6-point flower, and does not accommodate two different cranks with near or far drive pins, (but I have a power drill).

I also have a snowflake design chain ring with the 1" hole, but that one looks more like an Ivan Johnson; so there are features and styles that might be mixed, some perhaps later?  Maybe the crank and chain ring did not originally go together?

I was also told that mine was a suspect fauber, but have not seen it in their literature.


----------



## shoe3 (Jul 6, 2018)

Archie Sturmer said:


> I have one of those, 1" threads on the crank side, but a different chain wheel than the cloverleaf shown.  My chain ring, that fits the odd crank, is more of a flower design, which I believe to be "emblem".  I have the cones, which are helpful.  It's a 6-point flower, and does not accommodate two different cranks with near or far drive pins, (but I have a power drill).
> 
> I also have a snowflake design chain ring with the 1" hole, but that one looks more like an Ivan Johnson; so there are features and styles that might be mixed, some perhaps later?  Maybe the crank and chain ring did not originally go together?
> 
> I was also told that mine was a suspect fauber, but have not seen it in their literature.



Yale bicycles Toledo,ohio


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Nov 16, 2020)

Stevens-like repair crank & sprocket; (less the one-size-fits-all two-piece repair crank). 








						"the New Falcon" - Double Bar Frame. | Antique Bicycles Pre-1933
					

Just aquired this unusual frame. It has characteristics that say "Miami Built" but then others that confuse me. Can anybody offer any clues?  Some lit scans would be awesome!  Badge say's "The New Falcon".... "Mfd. By H.C.Tillotson & Co. Toledo, OH."  Any association with Yost, who also had a...




					thecabe.com


----------



## bentwoody66 (Nov 27, 2020)

I would gladly take this set-up now. I'm working on a Consolidated Yale and I need it. Any ideas where it went?

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## bentwoody66 (Mar 8, 2021)

Still looking for it


----------

